# Path of the Warrior



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Was amazed with this cover, and very happy that the Eldar are finally getting their own series, that wont be abandoned later on because the author decided to write about the space puppies.

Is anyone else looking forward to this series, apparantely Path of the Warrior is completed and Gav Thorpe is working on the next instalment in the series, Path of the Seer.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Yep, fairly old news now though 

Im looking forward to it aswell, Gav Thorpe can usually hold his own as an author so it should be a generally good read.

Were not getting a lot of information from the synopsis though:

"The ancient eldar are a mysterious race, each devoting their life to a chosen path which will guide their actions and decide their fate. Korlandril abandons peace for the Path of the Warrior. He becomes a Striking Scorpion, a deadly fighter skilled in the art of close-quarter combat. But the further Korlandril travels down this path, the closer he gets to losing his identity and becoming an avatar of war."


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I could be wrong but I believe this Eldar, Korlandril has already been written about in the Dark Eldar Codex. He dies, for some reason protecting a human hive, fighting an Incubus. Its on page 33 of the DE codex.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Maybe Korlandril is a common eldar name? Like Jim? ;o)


----------



## QAeternus (Nov 25, 2008)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Yep, fairly old news now though
> 
> Im looking forward to it aswell, Gav Thorpe can usually hold his own as an author so it should be a generally good read.


I dunno. The first Last Chancers book was great, but the subsequent ones sucked.


----------

